# Amil Historicism



## JM (Oct 5, 2013)

The subject of Amil Historicism was mentioned here. Check out Isaiah Commentary for Amil Historicism.


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 6, 2013)

ThAnks for posting this


----------



## JM (Oct 6, 2013)

I started reading Revelation Commentary Directory


----------



## One Little Nail (Oct 7, 2013)

JM said:


> I started reading Revelation Commentary Directory



A Panorama of the Gospel Age A Commentary on the Book of Revelation is a great read, having read about 3/4+ 
found it to be a very convincing Historicist Defence of the book of Revelations, also a comforting Book in that it
shows how the Lord is in complete control of History & is in the Process of Despatching the Roman Antichrist.


----------



## JM (Oct 7, 2013)

Author Robert Caringola is Amil Historicist. 

Home || Frontpage - Historicist.com

Audio: http://www.historicist.com/current-proponents/robert-caringola


----------

